# YouTube Channel Suggestion Thread



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2011)

Due to a non-unlimited Broadband connection...
I never visit/click any youtube page...

So i miss out on many trailers and demos
which i manually/schedule using idm and *YouTube Enhancer script*... download during non-peak hours
but still miss out most of them ...as i dont remember the videos i come across

Just noticed a feature called 'Watch Later' which was launched a long time ago... which prompted my to create a account in youtube....



BS Apart....:bleh:

Suggest me some *Official* Youtube channels...(Ultimate noob to Youtube)

I only know know few of them

like VEVO - for HD music videos (which is damn good regurarly updated ....need something like this for movie trailers)
LinusTechTips - for unboxing videos(i think that guy has a weird fetish)

Movie trailers - ??? (aprt from imdb site....does imdb have an official channel)
Game Trailers - ??? apart from IGN, GT


meanwhile im mining for channels


----------



## Sarath (Aug 10, 2011)

My subscriptions are to:
~RayWilliamJohnson
~Smosh
~Shane Dawson TV
~Top Gear
~ IGN
~ Nigahiga

All of them are youtube shows; kind of a tv show but meant for youtube.


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

GameSpot
Machinima
ZeeBangla
G4TV
CollegeHumor
Failblog
IGN
Gamesweasel
ImageEntertainment
ImprovEverywhere
LinusTechTips
NCIXcom
scorpionsbootlegs
TimeToLiveCustoms
U2official
VirtualRnet
xplay
ZonerPhotoStudio


Quite a few I don't follow anymore, rest are regular.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 23, 2011)

Common guys ...some more suggestions....


Found a few...
TheFineBrosçš„é¢‘é￾“ - YouTube
BlueXephosçš„é¢‘é￾“ - YouTube
TobyTurnerçš„é¢‘é￾“ - YouTube

The Comedy ones are great!!!
Many more suggestions from this genre is welcome


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess no one is interested in YouTube anymore.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 24, 2011)

no it is not like that and even though I am on (true)unlimited BB plan but watching something on youtube doesn't excite me as much, although sometimes I do hit youtube.com/boxoffice but they have a long way to go


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2011)

So heres what my youtube  subscriptions looks like right now

    CorridorDigital
    HISHEdotcom
    IGNentertainment
    machinima
    MachinimaRealm
    machinimarespawn
    MachinimaSports
    MachinimaTrailer
    MondoMedia
    nigahiga
    OMGFactsOfficial
    PlayTraiIers
    RayWilliamJohnson
    RecklessTortuga
    ShaneDawsonTV
    smosh
    TheFineBros
    Tobuscus
    VEVO


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

I like IGN and Gamespot. Gamespot for mainly reviews.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/2mgwqj7.png

In this list, lott is related to my field of work and yes some r now obselute..


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 10, 2011)

Guess nobody knows about this channel...
PiMPDailyDose's Channel - YouTube

Check out a few videos



[YOUTUBE]CYIP6konEjo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]1gCYk3DAbHI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]JLJQ1nVyZRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 18, 2014)

Kaseem g


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

Movie trailers


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 6, 2015)

Vsauce is good


----------



## tkin (Oct 6, 2015)

Best electronic music: *www.youtube.com/user/MrSuicideSheep


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2015)

My Channel Subscribed/suggestion list.

MKBHD
unbox therapy
powerdrift
AndroidAuthority
and some i dont remember


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 15, 2015)

tkin said:


> Best electronic music: *www.youtube.com/user/MrSuicideSheep


Ah! love it. 
LinusTechTips
ChannelSuperFun
TBNRfrags
Ali-a
Vsauce
Veritasium
Cold Fusion
Clash with Cam
PrestonPlayz
LevelCap Gaming
Jack Frags 
The Slow Mo guys


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

Bump..


----------

